# wiring question



## screamer (Nov 8, 2005)

I bought a talking skull on a platter from wal-mart last year,and it is motion activated...the thing is I want to hook this guy to a microphone.Can anyone
tell me how to accomplish this? Please be kind after all I am electronically
challenged(LOL)..The simpler the better...


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Does it have an AV input? If it does, follow the Xmas Talking Tree hack on Monster List. If not, look at Zombie-F's talking deer on www.unpleasantstreet.com for inspiration.


----------

